# PRE-FRONTAL FEEDING FRENZY "You should have taken a sick day"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report
By Captain Chris Martin*

According to BFL Captain David McClelland "We witnessed the best top water and soft plastic fishing this year-to-date. I had the pleasure to fish Rick H. and guest over shell in San Antonio Bay with every cast resulting in solid fish. Bone colored spook Jr. top waters worked with an aggressive retrieve worked best. Plum chartreuse TTK tipped with 1/8 oz. heads worked in the upper water column, "We were hooked up fast as you could cast."

Monday was one of those special days, "Pre frontal feeding frenzy" was the best way to describe the action. We experienced a 7-boat schedule with all boats resulting in full limits of trout, and several boats checking in limits of reds as well. Props to Capt. Jason, Nathan, TJ, David, Cooper, Rick and Steve. Tuesday looks like a complete blow out, so we're going to take the day off, and catch up around the lodge. Tuesday evening we welcome back a group with 33-guests for 2-nights 2-days of fishing. Reports to follow!

*Solunar Forecast & Predictions

*Click here http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx

*Tuesday's* *Weather Forecast* *"Doesn't Look Promising" *

Partly cloudy with a less than 20 percent chance of showers in the morning...then sunny in the afternoon. Windy. Not as warm. Highs in the mid 70s. North winds 25 to 30 mph. Gusts up to 45 mph. Water temps 80-degrees, 67% moon illuminated.

*Testimonial *

10/16/2011
Angie and Chris- Great job again. I believe you can count on us for years to come. We had a great response from all our clients. Roger P. 

10/17/2011
Chris-Chris, We had a great time and look forward to being back at your place soon. I may book another trip prior to the trip we want to do next June. Randy S.

*Join our fan page.*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...08195102528120


​
*Watch our story*





​ 1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.Shoalwaterboats.com
www.gundogbaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*The bay was blown out*

Dirty water, low tides and high winds is what we awoke to early Wednesday morning. Facing a 9-boat session with guest all the way from the Midwest and the Panhandle, meetings were on schedule. We decided to keep the fishing planned for Wednesday & Thursday. Despite terrible conditions everyone stayed warm while catching a few fish. The catching was very slow. We have the same crew Thursday, as soon as we get some reports back, reports will follow. Wind forecast for Thursday is very light, which should turn things around.

*Rossi D.*
10-18-2011
Fished with Guides Cooper and Steve. Both were above and beyond top-notch. Also, best double bone-in porkchop of my life. Looking forward to the next trip. Thank you!

*J. Klement.
*10-18-2011 
Have been to the Lodge many times and this was the best. And our guide, David, was the best.

*Andre T.*
10-17-2011
The chips salsa and queso was a great addition this year. Amazing staff and always perfect service.

*Springer S.*
10-14-2011
Enjoyed having Capt. David McClelland as my guide. Would like to have him guide on my next trip.

Captain Chris Martin


----------

